

A Fleet of Taxis Helped France Win World War I - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/a-fleet-of-taxis-helped-france-win-world-war-i-7f60cebcae2f

======
pnevares
If you stopped before this line, you really should go back and read the rest:

> That’s the story, but the story is mostly myth.

I also really recommend this related post on Medium, about Valiant Hearts, a
really great game from last year: [https://medium.com/war-is-boring/valiant-
hearts-is-a-fantast...](https://medium.com/war-is-boring/valiant-hearts-is-a-
fantastic-world-war-i-story-6c1a85627fce)

------
afarrell
Folks interested in the first month of WWI should do themselves the favor of
reading The Guns of August by Barbara W. Tuchman

[http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-Guns-of-August-
Audiobo...](http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-Guns-of-August-
Audiobook/B002V5CUFK)

